# My Bixby Collection



## idigjars (Mar 17, 2009)

Hello All, just sharing pics of my Bixby bottle collection.  Hope you like them.  Good luck to all digging or finding bottles for your collection.  Special thank you to Mike O for the help with posting these pics.   Best regards to all!  Paul 





















 front embossed dated bixby is pretty tough to find












 These are some new additions I received this week from a good friend.  Now I have two different style cast iron Bixby foot rests.












 backward S in the word Polish


----------



## Mike O (Mar 17, 2009)

Cool, I guess you like Bixby's!


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey Paul just wanted to say Great display of Bixbys products  my friend . All those extra piece make it very cool .Thanks for sharing and as always good luck diggen and finding Paul. 
        bill


----------



## beendiggin (Mar 17, 2009)

That is a really nice collection...how long have you collected Bixby's?


----------



## glass man (Mar 18, 2009)

NEVER SEEN ONE LIKE LOBEY HAS OR LIKE MANY YOU HAVE! GREAT DISPLAY! ONE OF THE FIRST BOTTLES I EVER DUG WAS A "BIXBY". HOW RARE IS A COLBALT? JAMIE


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 18, 2009)

That cast iron foot rest is nice. I assume that went on a box that shoe shine boys would use. Must of been some type of promotion for thier shoe polish? Have you ever seen the complete box?


----------



## digdug (Mar 18, 2009)

Here is the only Bixby related item I have.


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 18, 2009)

I was thinking more "My favorite Martian" ... I guess that dates me?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Favorite_Martian#Characters


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 18, 2009)

That is a great collection, just amazing the array of colors those come in.  Have you ever set up your display at a bottle show?


----------



## Wilkie (Mar 18, 2009)

With all that Bixby stuff, you aught to send an article in to AB&GC.  That would make a good one.


----------



## idigjars (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi All, thank you for the nice comments.  

 Lobey, that is a nice early one.  I do have one of those.  The front embossed example has that same type embossed base also.  They have to be the first examples produced.

 Gunther(Matt) I have seen a pic of an entire box but do not have one myself. 

 Steve, I've never displayed these but hope to at a local bottle show someday.

 If anybody has any nice colored Bixby's to trade or sell drop me a line.

 Thanks again all and good luck finding and digging items for your collections.

 Paul


----------



## justanolddigger (Mar 21, 2009)

Man O Man Paul, when you set your heart on something, you sure get the results. Awesome!!
 Bill


----------



## coboltmoon (Apr 22, 2009)

Do you have this one?


----------



## div2roty (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice collection.


----------



## coboltmoon (Apr 23, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=370192426472&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT



http://stores.shop.ebay.com/coboltmoon


----------

